# Sprtcmd.exe



## Pizon (Oct 9, 2008)

Ok, every time I log out I get an End program now pop-up window with SPRTCMD.EXE as the culprit. I have run Spybot, Disk Cleaner, Disk Defragmenter, RegCure, and PrivacyControl and I still get the same pop-up. Can someone, anyone, help me out!:upset: Thanks


----------



## TheGift73 (Oct 17, 2006)

Are you using a Dell PC and is it still under warranty.


----------



## Coolfreak (May 27, 2008)

That is a file used by Dell for support, in the event you ever actually need support. I'm not exactly sure why it is having problems closing, but couldn't you just press End Now, and it should go away?


----------



## Pizon (Oct 9, 2008)

Yes, it is a Dell XPS and when I try to close it jthe window keeps popping back up. Every time I do a Spybot run I always get the same Right Media issue to be fixed. Is that related to this? Probably not, just another problem. I am also getting a window now asking to insert a PhotoGallery CD. That program came with the computer, HP Image Zone. It does the same thing when I try to close it, just keeps popping up. Maybe I should not have run the RegCure.:4-dontkno


----------



## Coolfreak (May 27, 2008)

well, here at TSF, we have come to the conclusion that Registry cleaners, although can sometimes be helpful, usually just end up making the PC worse.

But thats besides the point right now. Do you need PhotoGallery? Or HP ImageZone? Or Right Media? Why don't you try uninstalling them. . and see if that fixes the issue. If you do need them, you could always just reinstall them.


----------



## Pizon (Oct 9, 2008)

I use PhotoGallery/HP image Zone a lot and I do not know what Right Media is or what it is used for. I do not have a CD for the PhotoGallery as the program was already loaded on the computer when I purchased it.
I would also like to get rid of the pop-up window for SPRTCMD.EXE that continues to appear every time I log out of my computer. Any suggestions? Thanks for all your help.


----------



## Coolfreak (May 27, 2008)

Go to Start > Run > Type in *msconfig* > Then click the startup tab. See if sprtcmd.exe is in the list. I'm assuming it is starting up when you turn on your PC, so it should be there. Uncheck it, and then restart your PC.


----------



## Pizon (Oct 9, 2008)

I did what you suggested and restarted the computer. When I logged off, that ole familiar SPRTCMD.EXE window popped up, stating it was not responding. I restarted, went back into msconfig.exe and SPRTCMD.EXE was checked off again.


----------



## TheGift73 (Oct 17, 2006)

Hi Pizon,

Please check out this thread to try and help solve your issue.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Pizon (Oct 9, 2008)

Thanks everyone. I believe I have everything working---FINALLY!


----------



## Coolfreak (May 27, 2008)

Glad to hear it.

-Coolfreak


----------

